# Security Alert error message popped up while browsing through the site(Internet Explorer)



## RedoLane (Apr 22, 2018)

Got this message for the first time since i became a GBATemp member, and it seems to be a problem only in Internet Explorer.
Currently writing this thread in Google Chrome.
Is it related to my PC or it's an issue related to the site itself?


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 22, 2018)

Use https in the address bar.


----------



## RedoLane (Apr 22, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Use https in the address bar.


I did


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 22, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> I did


That message is probably because this is a forum that has outside images linked to from other users. That's what I'm guessing.


----------



## ILuvGames (Apr 22, 2018)

I can access the page with IE but Avast reports 'Server Certificate revoked for https://d.pub.network/'.


----------



## Costello (Apr 23, 2018)

ILuvGames said:


> I can access the page with IE but Avast reports 'Server Certificate revoked for https://d.pub.network/'.



It seems to be related to the ad network we are using. I will contact our supplier ASAP.
Thanks for the report guys.

(probably related to this: https://security.googleblog.com/2018/03/distrust-of-symantec-pki-immediate.html )


----------



## RedoLane (Apr 23, 2018)

Costello said:


> It seems to be related to the ad network we are using. I will contact our supplier ASAP.
> Thanks for the report guys.
> 
> (probably related to this: https://security.googleblog.com/2018/03/distrust-of-symantec-pki-immediate.html )



I'm happy to report that the issue is gone.
Thanks for your supplier, I guess!


----------



## BvanBart (Apr 23, 2018)

While the problem is gone, I have a shitload of ads when using it on my iPhone now... Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## Costello (Apr 23, 2018)

B4rtj4h said:


> While the problem is gone, I have a shitload of ads when using it on my iPhone now... Is that supposed to happen?


what do you mean a shitload ?  are there more than usual?
or did you just not see any before and you do seem them now?
we haven't changed anything at all for like 6 months


----------



## BvanBart (Apr 23, 2018)

Well, on the bottom screen there is a banner now. That was never there before.
I installed Ad blocker because I still have an older iPhone  (and thus the website is a lot smaller with an add...).
Probably my old phone that needs a replacement then .

I added a picture how it looks now without an ad blocker. But again, no worries.


----------

